# Permanent Residence



## Wiets Buys (Sep 4, 2015)

How will a foreign teacher be accepted by the community and the learners?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Firstly depends on what they will teach and their accent (as in easy or hard for a child to understand).

The hardest would be an English teacher and it would depend on their English and how they teach because of the difference in English ie. British vs American, because words are spelt and spoken differently.

It all comes down to what subject, are assignments required and how the English is spoken. It also comes down to parents too because they complain if the teacher isn't good.


----------



## Wiets Buys (Sep 4, 2015)

Do you think the parents will accept a teacher from South Africa as one of their own? Or will they only judge the teacher from their teaching abilities and how they treat their kids?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Honestly it varies from parent to parent. Some will be okay and will base it on how the teacher is. Others will want their children only taught by an Australian. It varies and it is in all industries.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Wiets Buys said:


> Do you think the parents will accept a teacher from South Africa as one of their own? Or will they only judge the teacher from their teaching abilities and how they treat their kids?


Most of us have been taught by people with all sorts of accents, and personally i think that a South African accent is not that dissimilar to an Australian accent. Your biggest problem will be getting your qualifications recognised. If you can get past that hurdle you should be fine.


----------

